# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Official Flavours Support > Hardware > [ubuntu] HP TC4400 Tablet screen rotation

## pitbullthe1st

Hi all,

I have been playing with wacom on my laptop and this is the first time I have been able to use the pen at all and I have been running ubuntu for nearly 1 year so here goes.

The pointer, pressure and click work but the eraser dose not and when I rotate the screen it dose not rotate the pointer orientation I have tried using the "xsetwacom set stylus rotate [peramiter]" and for the peramiter value I have tried "cw, CW, ccw, CCW, half, 90, 0, 1, 2 and 3" but nun of them seem to do a thing.

This is the guide I used to set the wacom driver and xorg.conf up https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom

Here is my xorg.conf file:




> # xorg.conf (X.Org X Window System server configuration file)
> #
> # This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
> # values from the debconf database.
> #
> # Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf manual page.
> # (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
> #
> # This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
> ...



I'm using Ubuntu 8.10 on a HP4400 with 4GB ram 2GHz Centrino Duo.

If you need any other information on my system please ask and please tell me where to find it.



Any help would be appreciated as i have done alot of googling on the subject but I have as yet not found a solution.

----------


## Favux

Hi pitbullthe1st,

Nice job!

The Pad InputDevice section and Pad in "ServerLayout" can be commented out or deleted because it refers to stuff on an external Wacom graphics tablet.  Just like you did with cursor (wacom hockey puck mouse) for the same reason.

Eraser only works in programs that accept it and you have to configure them.  See post # 8 in the link below.

For rotation see:

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=996830

If you do decide to use a script (probably method 1) be sure to remove touch from it.  Or I can if you want.

Hope this helps.

Oh, and this link might be somewhat helpful:

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...hlight=TC+4400

----------


## pitbullthe1st

Hi, 

Thanks for your quick reply I have changed my xorg.conf file as you suggested and I have used the script that you suggested and I edited out the touch sections but it will still not rotate the pointer but it dose rotate the screen.  Here is the copy of the script I used:




> #!/bin/sh 
> 
> # Find the line in "xrandr -q --verbose" output that contains current screen orientation and "strip" out current orientation. 
> 
> rotation="$(xrandr -q --verbose | grep 'connected' | egrep -o  '\) (normal|left|inverted|right) \(' | egrep -o '(normal|left|inverted|right)')" 
> 
> # Using current screen orientation proceed to rotate screen and input tools. 
> 
> case "$rotation" in 
> ...


NEW xorg.conf file 




> # xorg.conf (X.Org X Window System server configuration file)
> #
> # This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
> # values from the debconf database.
> #
> # Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf manual page.
> # (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
> #
> # This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
> ...



I have also tried running the command "xsetwacom set stylus rotate cw" and this has no effect.  
I dont know why but it would seam that this command dose not work on my system and there for all the scripts I have tried do not work. Is there a deferent way to do the same thing not using this command or is there a way to make this command work could it be that I don't have an update? if so do you have the repository address and or is there a way to find out my vertion.

Thanks

----------


## Favux

Hi pitbullthe1st,

If the screen is rotating then the script is working.  Your stylus not rotating implies it is not working through xorg.conf.  It may be working through HAL (hardware abstraction layer) and the associated 10-wacom.fdi file.

Does your stylus button work?  To calibrate the stylus use "wacomcpl" in a terminal.  A gui should pop up.  On the left should be a column with stylus and eraser.  When you click on one of them options should pop up.  If you don't see them then it is HAL's .fdi file (and your side button propably doesn't work either).

I re-edited your xorg.conf and now it looks essentially like benners on the link I gave above (aside from the Synaptic TouchPad section he added).  Be sure to backup and keep copies of your xorg.conf/s;


```
# xorg.conf (X.Org X Window System server configuration file)
#
# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
# values from the debconf database.
#
# Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf manual page.
# (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
#
# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg
# package.
#
# Note that some configuration settings that could be done previously
# in this file, now are automatically configured by the server and settings
# here are ignored.
#
# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
# again, run the following command:
# sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

Section "InputDevice"
Identifier "stylus"
Driver "wacom"
# Option "Device" "/dev/input/wacom" # USB ONLY?
Option "Device" "/dev/ttyS0" # SERIAL ONLY
Option "Type" "stylus"
Option "ForceDevice" "ISDV4" # Tablet PC ONLY
Option "button2" "3"   # make side-switch a R button
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
Identifier "eraser"
Driver "wacom"
# Option "Device" "/dev/input/wacom" # USB ONLY?
Option "Device" "/dev/ttyS0" # SERIAL ONLY
Option "Type" "eraser"
Option "ForceDevice" "ISDV4" # Tablet PC ONLY
EndSection

################################################## #########################
########### Basic settings for vga card to work in 3D mode ################
################################################## #########################
Section "Device" #
Identifier "Configured Video Device" #
Driver "intel" #
EndSection #
#
Section "Monitor" #
Identifier "Configured Monitor" #
EndSection #
#
Section "Screen" #
Identifier "Default Screen" #
Monitor "Configured Monitor" #
Device "Configured Video Device" #
EndSection #
################################################## #########################

Section "ServerLayout"
Identifier "Default Layout"
Screen "Default Screen"
InputDevice "stylus" "SendCoreEvents"
InputDevice "eraser" "SendCoreEvents"
EndSection
```

If the stylus is not working through xorg.conf there are a couple things to try.
-Try reinstalling the linuxwacom 0.8.1-6 deb.s
-If your symlinks are in place try commenting out the two ttyS0 lines and using the two input/wacom lines.

Benner used method 3, Tom Jaeger's wacomrotate daemon, and it worked for him.

----------


## pitbullthe1st

Hi Favux,

And thanks again for your reply.  
In answer to your question "dose the button work" yes it does if you look in the xorg.conf file I had to change its function to make it right click instead of middle click : 



> Option "button2" "3"   # make side-switch a R button


and the pressure sender works to, in gimp.
however the I'm not sure how this all works now as I'm assuming it must be using HAL as when I input "wacomcpl" in the terminal the gui that comes up has no options apart from "turn help on" tick box that dose nothing. Also when i was settin this all up I did have to change my xorg.conf file to get it all working so how could it be doing this?  It seams to be using some of the settings from the xorg.conf and some from HAL. The more I think about it the more it confuses me (not to hard to do lol)  

I have also copied and pasted your modification of my xorg.conf file and it is still working as it did before.  

I do not think I have installed "linuxwacom 0.8.1-6 deb.s" the only packeges I installed were "wacom-tools" and "xserver-xorg-input-wacom" but if I need it could you please link me thanks.  

I have however tried reinstalling "wacom-tools_0.8.1.6-lubuntu2_i386.deb" and "xserver-xorg-input-wacom_0.8.1.6-lubuntu2_i386.deb" but there is still the same issue.  Is there a way I can change the HAL settings to get it to work and if so where are the HAL config files.

or should I just reinstall the computer again lol

Thanks

----------


## Favux

Hi pitbullthe1st,

Ok let's be careful because I think we're mis-communicating.

The link in your first post leads to Loic2's Wacom wiki where he has the 0.8.1-6 deb.s.  I think that is what you are talking about.  And if you installed through the deb.s they will have registered with Synaptic and it will tell you the version installed.

The 0.8.1-4 linuxwacom stuff is what is in Synaptic Package Manager which is at System>Administration>Synaptic etc.  Those are the "official" linuxwacom stuff for Intrepid (8.10).  Search "Wacom".

I think the HAL .fdi file is  in /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-wacom.fdi.  Or maybe in /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/10-wacom.fdi.  Either way the Wacom wiki links to another link talking about .fdi files and how to edit them.  This is not straightforward because it is a modified HTML.




> when I input "wacomcpl" in the terminal the gui that comes up has no options apart from "turn help on" tick box


I have not seen anything like that in wacomcpl.  You are typing "wacomcpl" (without the quotes in a terminal, ie wacomcpl)?  It is possible to have xorg.conf do some things and HAL others, but I don't think that is what you're describing.

If the stylus is working in Xournal and the side button is working as an eraser I think you are running through xorg.conf.  Which means the linuxwacom stuff is succesfully installed.

What happened with rotation?

----------


## pitbullthe1st

Hi Favux,

Ok I will try to clear this up, I did try a fue other ways to get my screen to work before I used the one I linked to hence the slight modification in the xorg file '"button2 "3""' but I did my best to remove what I did not use.  
As for the linuxwacom stuff I'm not sure what they are but I have included a screen shot of synaptic after I did a search for wacom and both packages you see there I have reinstalled yesterday.  
I have also included a screen shot of the wacomcpl window I get and the command I used in the terminal.  And last but not leased the pen still dose not rotate.

Thanks for you continued help and sorry if I'm being a n00b. 

If you need any more screen shots or copys of config or log files please let me know

----------


## Favux

Hi again pitbullthe1st,

Good, we're on the same page.  No stylus in wacomcpl means that it is not receiving any input from X.  So we know something is not right with our installation.

Does your stylus work?  Describe it in say Xournal and Gimp.  Does the stylus button work?

What is the output of?:


```
dmesg | grep ttyS
```

or maybe


```
sudo dmesg | grep ttyS
```

and


```
ls /dev/ttyS*
```

Also have you installed setserial?  Don't install it yet, I'm just asking.

Have your read through the thread where benner gets his TC4400 working yet?  If not that's probably the next step.

----------


## pitbullthe1st

Hi Favux,

Ok first question in Xournal using the pen the normal way round I can wright with pressure working and if I use the button then it becomes an eraser in gimp if i use the pen it works as a pressure sensitive pen if i use the eraser then it works as an eraser and the button is right click (menu).

The output of dmesg | grep ttyS:




> [    1.872722] serial8250: ttyS2 at I/O 0x3e8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A
> [    1.873297] 00:04: ttyS0 at I/O 0x200 (irq = 6) is a 16550A


The output of sudo dmesg | grep ttyS: 




> [    1.872722] serial8250: ttyS2 at I/O 0x3e8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A
> [    1.873297] 00:04: ttyS0 at I/O 0x200 (irq = 6) is a 16550A


The output of ls /dev/ttyS*:




> /dev/ttyS0  /dev/ttyS1  /dev/ttyS2  /dev/ttyS3


No I have not installed setserial I checked in synaptic P. M.

and not I don't think I have read that as I don't know where it is could you send a link please? 

Thanks

----------


## Favux

Hi pitbullthe1st,

Alright.  It seems everything is working fine for you.  Or am I missing something?  Please let me know if I am.

Your output is good news because it gives us everything we need to set up through xorg.conf.

At this point I'm a wee bit confused.  Is your tablet working through xorg.conf or HAL?  I'll need to reread everything because I discovered something interesting.  If you look at this .fdi file:


```
/usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/10-tabletPCs.fdi
```

in your browser you'll see a complete .fdi for the HP Compaq tc4200.  I'm wondering if it works for the TC4400 too?

The link to benner's thread is:

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...hlight=TC+4400

When you type wacomcpl in a gui does stylus and eraser appear to the left when it pops ups?  When you click on stylus do options appear?

Hmmm.

----------


## pitbullthe1st

Hi Favux,

Yes you are correct everything dose work fine in the normal screen position the only problem is when i rotate the screen it dose not rotate the pen.

As for whether its working in xorg or HAL I'm not sure how to tell but I did have to setup the xorg to get it all working.

I'm not sure what you ment here



> I'll need to reread everything because I discovered something interesting. If you look at this .fdi file:
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/10-tabletPCs.fdi
> ```
> 
> in your browser you'll see a complete .fdi for the HP Compaq tc4200. I'm wondering if it works for the TC4400 too?


but the content of that file on my laptop is:


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> 

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

  <device>
    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.tablet.tabletPC">
      <!-- There is a report that we should use ttyS2 instead of ttyS0 -->
      <match key="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer:system.hardware.product" contains="HP Compaq tc4200">
	<merge key="input.device.set" type="string">/dev/ttyS2</merge>
      </match>

      <!-- to get the device up we need to set the baud_rate correct -->
      <match key="pnp.id" contains="FPI2004">
	<merge key="input.device.set" type="string">/dev/ttyS0</merge>
	<merge key="pnp.serial.baud_base" type="int">38400</merge>
      </match>
    </match>

    <!-- add addon if need special ttySx settings -->
    <match key="input.device.set" exists="true">
      <append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-system-setserial</append>	
    </match>
  </device>

</deviceinfo>
```

When I type wacomcpl in the terminal I don't get any options (see screen shots from previous post).

Thanks

----------


## Favux

Hi pitbullthe1st,

What I'm trying to say is that you may be one of the few lucky people who have a serial tablet that is supported through a .fdi file with HAL.  I think the TC4200 .fdi file you showed above is also identifying your TC4400 as a TC4200 and supporting it.  Only the TC4200 has a .fdi file!  There is a generic 10-wacom.fdi file in another location.  But it doesn't do what the .fdi file I think your system is using does.  This is what is confusing us.

That is the reason there is nothing showing in wacomcpl.  Your stylus is not working through xorg.conf.  And that is also why rotation isn't working for you.  So try Tom Jaeger's wacomrotate daemon.  Benner said it worked for him.  That's described in method 3 here:

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=996830

Be sure to download the deb for your architecture, because I'm linking to AMD-64 and I'm sure you need i386.  If that work's for you and you're happy with your stylus, etc., then you're done.

However if you want say wacomcpl to calibrate we do have enough information to configure through xorg.conf and bypass the .fdi file.  One thing you could try is commenting out the stylus and eraser "InputDevice" sections, and their entries in "ServerLayout" and see if things still work.  That would prove it's HAL.

----------


## pitbullthe1st

Hi Favux,

This is most perplexing as it would appear that it is working through xorg.conf as I have commented out the xorg.conf file as below and now the stylus is not working at all. hmmmm 




> # xorg.conf (X.Org X Window System server configuration file)
> #
> # This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
> # values from the debconf database.
> #
> # Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf manual page.
> # (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
> #
> # This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
> ...


So from that I would assume it's xorg.conf that is configuring it and there for I don't understand why its not working with the "xsetwacom set rotate cw" command which the rotation script uses and why its not showing up in wacomcpl.

Will configuring it the way you are suggesting using the xorg solve the problem, or should I reinstall and try again?

Thanks

----------


## Favux

Hi pitbullthe1st,

That is seriously valuable information.  We now know HAL has nothing to do with it.  I assume you returned your xorg.conf to normal.

Did you mean reinstall the linuxwacom deb.s?  I hope so, I don't think the problem is amenable to reinstallation of Ubuntu.  You could try reinstalling the wacom-tools deb, since that's where "wacomcpl" should be.  Then try rebooting and restarting X a couple of times.  See if stylus and eraser shows up.  By the way what happens when you click on the help button?

Once you can calibrate the stylus I want you to set up the file wacomcpl generates (.xinitrc, a hidden file) to be active on reboot.  Section 3 here tells you how to do it:

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1038949

I looked up your laptop and saw it has Intel motherboard graphics.  The Intel GMA 950.  Now I've noticed you have your video section fenced off like you had problems with it.  And I don't think I've asked you about Compiz.

I also noticed in the video section header you have "3D mode".  By any chance does this relate to Compiz?  If so you won't want to hear this.  To get stylus to track with rotation try turning Compiz off.  Some video cards and their drivers don't handle rotation right with Compiz enabled.

Otherwise let's look at your output from:


```
xrandr -q --verbose
```

I don't need the whole thing, you can truncate it after:


```
default connected 1280x800+0+0 (0x1ad) normal (normal left i etc.
```

----------


## pitbullthe1st

Hi Favux,

Ok yes I did return it all back to normal and I did mean to reinstall ubuntu but I have not.  

I trid to remove wacom-tools using 


```
apt-get purge wacom-tools && apt-get autoremove
```

I then downloaded the wacom tools from the wiki and reinstalled it using the deb packet manager and restarted the computer and turned off all the compiz settings and the rotation did not work so I restarted the xserver and still it did not work and still the wacomcpl is the same nothing in it and the help box dose nothing other than light up.

I have just re-downloaded the linuxwacom deb.s and I have purged the old ones using this command 


```
apt-get -y purge xserver-xorg-input-wacom && apt-get -y purge wacom-tools && apt-get autoremove
```

and I have installed 'xserver-xorg-input-wacom_0.8.1.6-lubuntu2_i386.deb' first then restarted then installed 'wacom-tools_0.8.1.6-lubuntu2_i386.deb' and restarted xserver but 'wacomcpl' is still empty and the rotation is still not working.

as for the 3D in xorg, in the default install dose not recognize my graphics correctly and there for I get no 3D acceleration at all as its not using the correct drivers but I have made it use the intel ones however there not perfect anyway thay do allow most compiz options but serten programs that I use like 'mixxx' have problems with flashing and flickering but thats another story and yes you are correct about the chip set it is a gma950.

The output of 

```
xrandr -q --verbose
```

 is:


```
Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1024 x 768, maximum 1024 x 1024
VGA disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
	Identifier: 0x3b
	Timestamp:  149704
	Subpixel:   unknown
	Clones:    
	CRTCs:      0 1
LVDS connected 1024x768+0+0 (0x3f) normal (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 245mm x 184mm
	Identifier: 0x3c
	Timestamp:  149704
	Subpixel:   horizontal rgb
	Clones:    
	CRTC:       1
	CRTCs:      1
	EDID_DATA:
		00ffffffffffff0009e5990800000000
		000f0103801812780a8d5192554e8926
		284e5400080001010101010101010101
		01010101010164190040410026301888
		3600f5b800000018000000fe00200a20
		20202020202020202020000000fe0042
		4f452048594449530a202020000000fe
		00485431325832312d3232310a20009a
	PANEL_FITTING: full
		supported: center       full_aspect  full        
	BACKLIGHT_CONTROL: kernel
		supported: native       legacy       combination  kernel      
	BACKLIGHT: 10 (0x0000000a) range:  (0,10)
  1024x768 (0x3f)   65.0MHz -HSync -VSync *current +preferred
        h: width  1024 start 1048 end 1184 total 1344 skew    0 clock   48.4KHz
        v: height  768 start  771 end  777 total  806           clock   60.0Hz
  800x600 (0x40)   40.0MHz +HSync +VSync
        h: width   800 start  840 end  968 total 1056 skew    0 clock   37.9KHz
        v: height  600 start  601 end  605 total  628           clock   60.3Hz
  640x480 (0x41)   25.2MHz -HSync -VSync
        h: width   640 start  656 end  752 total  800 skew    0 clock   31.5KHz
        v: height  480 start  490 end  492 total  525           clock   59.9Hz
TMDS-1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
	Identifier: 0x3d
	Timestamp:  149704
	Subpixel:   horizontal rgb
	Clones:    
	CRTCs:      0 1
TV connected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
	Identifier: 0x3e
	Timestamp:  149704
	Subpixel:   unknown
	Clones:    
	CRTCs:      0 1
	BOTTOM: 37 (0x00000025) range:  (0,100)
	RIGHT: 46 (0x0000002e) range:  (0,100)
	TOP: 36 (0x00000024) range:  (0,100)
	LEFT: 54 (0x00000036) range:  (0,100)
	TV_FORMAT: NTSC-M
		supported: NTSC-M       NTSC-443     NTSC-J       PAL-M       
		           PAL-N        PAL          480p@59.94Hz 480p@60Hz   
		           576p         720p@60Hz    720p@59.94Hz 720p@50Hz   
		           1080i@50Hz   1080i@60Hz   1080i@59.94H
  1024x768 (0x80)   26.9MHz
        h: width  1024 start 1025 end 1088 total 1120 skew    0 clock   24.0KHz
        v: height  768 start  769 end  800 total  801           clock   30.0Hz
  800x600 (0x81)   17.0MHz
        h: width   800 start  801 end  864 total  896 skew    0 clock   19.0KHz
        v: height  600 start  601 end  632 total  633           clock   30.0Hz
  848x480 (0x82)   14.5MHz
        h: width   848 start  849 end  912 total  944 skew    0 clock   15.4KHz
        v: height  480 start  481 end  512 total  513           clock   30.0Hz
  640x480 (0x83)   11.3MHz
        h: width   640 start  641 end  704 total  736 skew    0 clock   15.4KHz
        v: height  480 start  481 end  512 total  513           clock   30.0Hz
```

Sorry I did not truncate it but I was not sure where to truncate it from as there is not a 'default connected' line and beter safe than sorry lol.

----------


## Favux

Hi again pitbullthe1st,

Wow!  This is turning into a titantic struggle, isn't it?

When you say you turned off all your Compiz settings do you mean you then went to System>Preferences>Appearance>Visual Effects tab and checked on normal or better none?  I'm trying to verify that you were sure you were running on Metacity.

On your xrandr output.  The line:


```
LVDS connected 1024x768+0+0 (0x3f) normal (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 245mm x 184mm
```

especially the part in bold, is what we are looking for.  But your line also contains:


```
x axis y axis) 245mm x 184mm
```

I have not seen this before.  I do not know where it is coming from.  Compare that to mine:


```
default connected 1280x800+0+0 (0x1ad) normal (normal left inverted right) 0mm x 0mm
```

where instead it is:


```
) 0mm x 0mm
```

So naturally I'm wondering if this is the problem?  I don't think you are, but you're not hooked up to an external monitor are you?  I have run into folks who couldn't get rotation when running an external monitor.  Were you at one point hooked up to an external monitor?  If so did you use some sort of Intel video configuration app.?

I guess one other thing you could do is also try to comment out eraser in the script only leaving stylus, but it is probably better to go to method 3 and use Tom Jaeger's wacomrotate daemon and see if that works for you.

So I think we have two separate issues, maybe unrelated.
1)wacomcpl is not getting input and you can't calibrate.
2)rotation does not include your wacom tools (stylus and eraser).

With 1) I have seen this problem with a different version of wacom-tools installed with the linuxwacom drivers.  But you have taken care of this and we know for sure your versions are the same, both 0.8.1-6.  Maybe one of the linuxwacom drivers does not work correctly with your system and that's why wacomcpl gets no input.  An idiosyncratic problem in other words.  This seems unlikely and would lead us to the desperate last resort of compiling a linuxwacom driver and wacom-tools for you.

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1038949

But we have no guarentee this would fix the problem.  Did you try the "/dev/input/wacom" lines and comment out the "/dev/ttyS0" lines?  Did that work, other than in wacomcpl, I mean?  If so we definitely would want to make sure we knew where your wacom symlinks were and protected them before we did anything.  So if you're interested look at appendix 3 and see if you have the etc-wacom.rules file in rules.d, or something similar.  If not use the "more" command to find your product and vendor ID.  You could then download the symlink file onto the desktop and see if your tablet is in there.

With 2) I know there have been issues with your video chipset and drivers.  Let's be sure we know your driver version:


```
dpkg -l | grep [Ii]ntel
```

On the Jaunty thread they are having some discussion about your chipset/driver with the new UXA accerleration method (vs EXX?).  See:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1103916  esp. #1
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1076014  esp. #16
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...&highlight=uxa
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/UxaTesting
https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa  possible source for latest Intel driver for Intrepid?

Boy, I sure hope we are not overlooking the obvious!

----------


## pitbullthe1st

Hi Favux,

Yes it certainly is.

Yes I did set it to none but I don't know what Metacity is.

As for the X Y this could be when I was experimenting with 'xsetwacom set Topx 0' to try and adjust the position but it did not seam to affect the pointer.

Yes I have been hocked up to a monitor (well my tv which has a svga input) but I only used the gnome display manager to mirror the screen. 

Ok I have tried method 3 and it dose not work its still the same screen rotates and the pen does not, so I tried to comment out the eraser and all stayed the same apart from the eraser not working at all.

I tried commenting out "/dev/ttyS0" and uncommenting "/dev/input/wacom" and there is no diferance it still works in normal orientation but not rotated. 

the output of 


```
dpkg -l | grep [Ii]ntel
```

 is 


```
ii  whois                                      4.7.27                                  an intelligent whois client
ii  wvdial                                     1.60.1+nmu2                             PPP dialer with built-in intelligence
ii  xserver-xorg-video-intel                   2:2.4.1-1ubuntu10.3                     X.Org X server -- Intel i8xx, i9xx display d
```

I have also tryed downloading the Uxa driver and running that but my system just gave up on me so I have had to restore me xorg.conf.  I guess thats not going to work eather.  This is starting to look like I might have to admit defeat whitch would be a shame.

----------


## Favux

Hi pitbullthe1st,

Metacity is the native gnome compositer.  Compiz is an add-on that gives more functionality, esp. 3-D.

Your Intel video driver is v. 2.4.1-1, I think.  If I follow the Ubuntu naming conventions.  Anyway it should be close to that.  You could double check in Synaptic.  The thing to do would be to google on it and see if anything comes up associated with rotation and linux or ubuntu.  You could also use the link to see if there is a (newer) EXA version, or whatever label they put on your current version, for Intrepid that is out.  It wouldn't be an official Ubuntu one (I wouldn't think).  That's what I meant, sorry for not being more explicit.

So benner got things working.  He used the xorg.conf on the thread I referenced.  Unless he had a different video chipset (unlikely) we are missing something.  He just couldn't get output to a projector.

Maybe we should take a day or two off and come back with fresh eyes?

----------


## pitbullthe1st

Hi Favux,

Sounds good to me Thanks for all your effort. speak in a fue days

Incidentally according to synaptic the video driver is 2:2.6.1

----------


## Favux

Hi pitbullthe1st,

Couple more thoughts before I sign off.  I'm hoping you can find an "updated" Intel driver in a Debian package.  That way it would be easy to install and uninstall.

OK, so you hooked up to a TV with VGA.  But it left traces in your xrandr output.  Do you know what is doing that?  And can you remove it?

Take it easy.

----------


## pitbullthe1st

Hi,

I just realized something I have not used this on the tv since I reinstalled it. Cant I just modify the file and remove the entry? if so then where is it located?

Thanks and have a good one

----------


## Favux

Hi,

I don't know.  That was my question.  Did you use a specific Intel video configuration applet or something else?  Or what?

----------


## ds1984

Hi,
I have the same problem with the Pointer orientation.
Have you found a solution for that?

----------


## pitbullthe1st

Hi, 

No sorry i have not I have been trying new vga drivers but nothing has worked and I have run out of things to try. sorry

----------


## pitbullthe1st

Hi all,

Just a quick update the screen rotation still will not work but I have installed Ubuntu 9.04 and the screen is all working out of the box. I just don't have the rotation.  TTFN

----------


## Favux

Hi pitbullthe1st,

Really good news.  Are you able to rotate the screen at all with the gnome panel applet Grandr (or whatever method you use)?  Or do you mean the stylus doesn't rotate with the screen rotation?

Stylus and eraser rotation may not be working if HAL is not returning the correct linuxwacom names for you.  To see what I mean in a terminal type:


```
xsetwacom list
```

You should see stylus and eraser.  If you don't then wacomcpl and the xsetwacom rotation commands won't work.  To see the names HAL is returning type:


```
xinput --list
```

If this is what's wrong it is easy to fix.

----------


## joseg

Hi,

I've just got a TC4400 and installed Jaunty on it. The screen rotation is working great for me with this commands:



```
$ xrandr -o right 
$ xsetwacom set "Wacom Serial Tablet PC Pen Tablet/Digitizer" Rotate CW
```

And to restore the screen to normal:



```
$ xrandr -o normal 
$ xsetwacom set "Wacom Serial Tablet PC Pen Tablet/Digitizer" Rotate None
```

I hope this helps

----------


## jelera

Hi to all,

I just installed Karmic in my TC4200, and with Joseg's suggestion, the screen and stylus rotation worked!

I've modified this script so it will be easier just to click on it.

However I don't know how to mapped it to one of the buttons next to the screen, in windows they only worked when pressed with the tip of the stylus.

Also, my eraser, the stylus' side buttons and the rocker wheel to scroll pages aren't working either.

I'm sure all the TC4200/TC4400 owners will appreciate any help.

----------


## Favux

Hi jelera,

I may be able to help with some of that.  See my post #26 above.  Let's look at your output.

----------


## jelera

Hi Favux,

when typing "xsetwacom list" I got nothing. The same with wacomcpl, I got a GUI with nothing on it.

However when I enter "xinput --list" I got this



```
"Virtual core pointer"	id=0	[XPointer]
	Num_buttons is 32
	Num_axes is 2
	Mode is Relative
	Motion_buffer is 256
	Axis 0 :
		Min_value is -1
		Max_value is -1
		Resolution is 0
	Axis 1 :
		Min_value is -1
		Max_value is -1
		Resolution is 0
"Virtual core keyboard"	id=1	[XKeyboard]
	Num_keys is 248
	Min_keycode is 8
	Max_keycode is 255
"Wacom Serial Tablet PC Pen Tablet/Digitizer"	id=2	[XExtensionKeyboard]
	Type is Wacom Stylus
	Num_keys is 248
	Min_keycode is 8
	Max_keycode is 255
	Num_buttons is 32
	Num_axes is 6
	Mode is Absolute
	Motion_buffer is 256
	Axis 0 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 24780
		Resolution is 2540
	Axis 1 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 18630
		Resolution is 2540
	Axis 2 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 255
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 3 :
		Min_value is -64
		Max_value is 63
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 4 :
		Min_value is -64
		Max_value is 63
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 5 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 1023
		Resolution is 1
"Wacom Serial Tablet PC Pen Tablet/Digitizer eraser"	id=3	[XExtensionKeyboard]
	Type is Wacom Eraser
	Num_keys is 248
	Min_keycode is 8
	Max_keycode is 255
	Num_buttons is 32
	Num_axes is 6
	Mode is Absolute
	Motion_buffer is 256
	Axis 0 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 24780
		Resolution is 2540
	Axis 1 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 18630
		Resolution is 2540
	Axis 2 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 255
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 3 :
		Min_value is -64
		Max_value is 63
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 4 :
		Min_value is -64
		Max_value is 63
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 5 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 1023
		Resolution is 1
"AT Translated Set 2 keyboard"	id=4	[XExtensionKeyboard]
	Type is KEYBOARD
	Num_keys is 248
	Min_keycode is 8
	Max_keycode is 255
"Sleep Button"	id=5	[XExtensionKeyboard]
	Type is KEYBOARD
	Num_keys is 248
	Min_keycode is 8
	Max_keycode is 255
"Video Bus"	id=6	[XExtensionKeyboard]
	Type is KEYBOARD
	Num_keys is 248
	Min_keycode is 8
	Max_keycode is 255
"Power Button"	id=7	[XExtensionKeyboard]
	Type is KEYBOARD
	Num_keys is 248
	Min_keycode is 8
	Max_keycode is 255
"Macintosh mouse button emulation"	id=8	[XExtensionPointer]
	Type is MOUSE
	Num_buttons is 5
	Num_axes is 2
	Mode is Relative
	Motion_buffer is 256
	Axis 0 :
		Min_value is -1
		Max_value is -1
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 1 :
		Min_value is -1
		Max_value is -1
		Resolution is 1
"PS/2 Generic Mouse"	id=9	[XExtensionPointer]
	Type is MOUSE
	Num_buttons is 5
	Num_axes is 2
	Mode is Relative
	Motion_buffer is 256
	Axis 0 :
		Min_value is -1
		Max_value is -1
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 1 :
		Min_value is -1
		Max_value is -1
		Resolution is 1
"SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad"	id=10	[XExtensionPointer]
	Type is TOUCHPAD
	Num_buttons is 12
	Num_axes is 2
	Mode is Relative
	Motion_buffer is 256
	Axis 0 :
		Min_value is 1472
		Max_value is 5472
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 1 :
		Min_value is 1408
		Max_value is 4448
		Resolution is 1
```

From here I'm lost because I'm not familiar with HAL. Everything worked with Hardy (rotation, stylus, digitizer, buttons).

Thanks for the answer

----------


## Favux

Hi jelera,

Xinput is showing that HAL is calling:

stylus = "Wacom Serial Tablet PC Pen Tablet/Digitizer"

eraser = "Wacom Serial Tablet PC Pen Tablet/Digitizer eraser"

That's why xsetwacom list is blank.  If it returned stylus and eraser then wacomcpl and the xsetwacom rotation commands would work.

You can try renaming everything.  Or a few folks reported just putting quotes around them, like "stylus" and "eraser" in the xsetwacom lines worked.

Or you can try rec's script, which will rename everything from HAL before X starts.  That's probably the simplest thing to do.

See 3) and 3a) in "Jaunty (9.04) & Karmic (9.10) Users" near the top of this HOW TO.  There's a link to rec's script but here it is directly in this post.

Hope this helps.

----------


## jelera

it didn't work. Thanks for the advice though.

I'm most interested in making the rocker wheel to scroll pages, because I use my tc4200 as a eBook Reader.

do you have any hint about it?

----------


## RealG187

Ubuntu works good on this Tablet except to "Tablet Buttons" don't work (the buttons that aren't really buttons, but censors for the pen). Like the rotate screen one...

----------


## LinuxDeal

> Ubuntu works good on this Tablet except to "Tablet Buttons" don't work (the buttons that aren't really buttons, but censors for the pen). Like the rotate screen one...


Are you sure the tablet buttons don't work?  If the buttons can be recognized in xev, then they do in fact "work", but are not mapped to any functions.

----------


## RealG187

> Are you sure the tablet buttons don't work?  If the buttons can be recognized in xev, then they do in fact "work", but are not mapped to any functions.


Maybe they do. I just booted the live CD and tried didn't work. Maybe they do if I configure them...

How do I do that?

----------


## LinuxDeal

> Maybe they do. I just booted the live CD and tried didn't work. Maybe they do if I configure them...
> 
> How do I do that?


I don't have this model tablet so I can't say with any certainty.

However, this tc1100 ubuntu 9.10 guide has the procedure for what I assume is a similar tablet.

You would have to complete the procedure under "Installing useful applications" and "Make a screen rotation script."

It's possible that the button codes are different.  In this case you can try to use xbindkeys-config

hope this helps!

----------


## techtechmo

Hi All, first of all I am really happy to have stumbled across this page -- for a while I had been intrigued by getting Ubuntu to work on my TC4400, with all of the Tablet Functions available. This thread helped me get started and thanks to the suggestions here (along with others I found elsewhere) I have been able to:

get the Stylus and Eraser usable (with all of the buttons working);implement screen and digitizer rotation through a script;get a utility to manage the Wacom Stylus -- button assignments, sensitivity, calibration, etc.;get the tablet buttons ("Q", "rotate", and "TIP") on the bezel working, mapped to wacomcpl, the rotate script, and CellWriter;install a Handwritten note-taking and PDF annotator app with pressure sensitivity (Xournal), as well as substitute for the Windows TIP (CellWriter);enable pressure sensitivuty in graphics/sketching apps.
I posted the resulting how-to on my blog, for my own future reference, and hopefully for others who may want to setup Ubuntu on their Tablet PCs. (In my case I installed Linux Mint 8 on an HP Compaq TC4400.)

There are only two more things that I want to get done:

get the jog dial to function as a scroller -- as jelera wants;let the Tablet automatically rotate the screen when I turn the TC4400 into a slate, and when I turn the TC4400 back into notebook mode.
For the first item, I'm thinking that perhaps xbindkeys could serve that function -- does anybody know how I can find out what buttons are assigned to jog up and jog down?

Unfortunately I am a Linux novice at best, hopefully somebody more versed with Tuxinese will be able to help me out.  :Smile:

----------


## RealG187

Unforetunatly my tc4400 already had XP and Windows 7 as a dualboot and it only has an 80 GB HDD so a triboot isn't really an option  :Sad: 

I am thinking of getting another HD for it... Or maybe I can install it to a flash drive... But then again it would stick out and be annoying to always have to have one plugged in...

----------


## Nick_Jinn

> Unforetunatly my tc4400 already had XP and Windows 7 as a dualboot and it only has an 80 GB HDD so a triboot isn't really an option 
> 
> I am thinking of getting another HD for it... Or maybe I can install it to a flash drive... But then again it would stick out and be annoying to always have to have one plugged in...



You have a shared /home file right?

I dont know if you can share home with Linux and Windows, but if someone could show you how to do an advanced installation on the windows end, you might be able to use very little little space for each of yoru root partitions and end up with a decent size left....You only need 6gb to 15gb for a linux partition, 15 beig if you go crazy with games and big programs.

----------


## mdhtr

> get the jog dial to function as a scroller -- as jelera wants;


I would be more than happy if someone could post a patch or something that makes the scroll on the side of the screen work. I don't give a damn about the on-screen pen-touch buttons, just the jog dial would work!

Using Ubuntu 10.04 LTS.

----------


## mdhtr

> ...and the rocker wheel to scroll pages aren't working either.





> get the jog dial to function as a scroller -- as jelera wants;





> just the jog dial would work!


Hi fellows! This was quick.

Still using Ubuntu 10.04 LTS.

Here's how to fix the jog dial for TC4400 (also described in my blog).

If these commands don't work for you check out, dmesg (and my blog for help).



```
sudo setkeycodes e006 104
sudo setkeycodes e007 109
```

----------


## s_shuffle

> Hi,
> 
> I've just got a TC4400 and installed Jaunty on it. The screen rotation is working great for me with this commands:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> $ xrandr -o right 
> $ xsetwacom set "Wacom Serial Tablet PC Pen Tablet/Digitizer" Rotate CW
> ...


Hi To all ,
 One Small detail to add - I've just installed the Same hp4400t with Merkat and the sytlus works out of the box. On the other hand  for the the screen rotation (and the  pen Rotation) I just changed the command of the Xsetwacom to this :


```
$ xrandr -o ----the above parameters
$ xsetwacom set Serial\ Wacom\ Tablet\ stylus Rotate  ---the above parameters
```

 And it Works great .
 Just a small syntax problem on the command line. 
 Thanks a million to All !!!! I can Delete the XP Partition thanks to you  :Wink: )

----------


## browningj

Anyone have any luck with the 3 tablet buttons?  I have a TC4200, but I believe most of the hardware is the same.  I get the buttons with 9.10 but no bluetooth.  10.04 I get neither, and 10.10 I get bluetooth but no buttons.  What choices!  I guess I could install 10.10 and add a couple of launcher buttons to replace the tablet ones for the time being.  If anyone knows of any way I can help with my 9.10 install by running commands pertaining to the buttons, let me know.

Thanks.

----------


## browningj

Ok, I hope this helps, so here is the output of a few presses of the tablet buttons in 9.10 in xev.


```
MotionNotify event, serial 36, synthetic NO, window 0x2200001,
    root 0xfc, subw 0x0, time 195636, (102,73), root:(776,123),
    state 0x0, is_hint 0, same_screen YES

MotionNotify event, serial 36, synthetic NO, window 0x2200001,
    root 0xfc, subw 0x0, time 195640, (103,71), root:(777,121),
    state 0x0, is_hint 0, same_screen YES

MotionNotify event, serial 36, synthetic NO, window 0x2200001,
    root 0xfc, subw 0x0, time 195648, (105,70), root:(779,120),
    state 0x0, is_hint 0, same_screen YES

MotionNotify event, serial 36, synthetic NO, window 0x2200001,
    root 0xfc, subw 0x0, time 195658, (106,69), root:(780,119),
    state 0x0, is_hint 0, same_screen YES

MotionNotify event, serial 36, synthetic NO, window 0x2200001,
    root 0xfc, subw 0x0, time 195664, (108,69), root:(782,119),
    state 0x0, is_hint 0, same_screen YES

MotionNotify event, serial 36, synthetic NO, window 0x2200001,
    root 0xfc, subw 0x0, time 195672, (109,69), root:(783,119),
    state 0x0, is_hint 0, same_screen YES

MotionNotify event, serial 36, synthetic NO, window 0x2200001,
    root 0xfc, subw 0x0, time 196664, (109,69), root:(783,119),
    state 0x0, is_hint 0, same_screen YES

ButtonPress event, serial 36, synthetic NO, window 0x2200001,
    root 0xfc, subw 0x0, time 196664, (109,69), root:(783,119),
    state 0x0, button 30, same_screen YES

ButtonRelease event, serial 36, synthetic NO, window 0x2200001,
    root 0xfc, subw 0x0, time 196664, (109,69), root:(783,119),
    state 0x0, button 30, same_screen YES

MotionNotify event, serial 36, synthetic NO, window 0x2200001,
    root 0xfc, subw 0x0, time 203764, (109,69), root:(783,119),
    state 0x0, is_hint 0, same_screen YES

ButtonPress event, serial 36, synthetic NO, window 0x2200001,
    root 0xfc, subw 0x0, time 203764, (109,69), root:(783,119),
    state 0x0, button 31, same_screen YES

ButtonRelease event, serial 36, synthetic NO, window 0x2200001,
    root 0xfc, subw 0x0, time 203764, (109,69), root:(783,119),
    state 0x0, button 31, same_screen YES

MotionNotify event, serial 36, synthetic NO, window 0x2200001,
    root 0xfc, subw 0x0, time 205808, (109,69), root:(783,119),
    state 0x0, is_hint 0, same_screen YES

ButtonPress event, serial 36, synthetic NO, window 0x2200001,
    root 0xfc, subw 0x0, time 205808, (109,69), root:(783,119),
    state 0x0, button 30, same_screen YES

ButtonRelease event, serial 36, synthetic NO, window 0x2200001,
    root 0xfc, subw 0x0, time 205808, (109,69), root:(783,119),
    state 0x0, button 30, same_screen YES

MotionNotify event, serial 36, synthetic NO, window 0x2200001,
    root 0xfc, subw 0x0, time 207508, (109,69), root:(783,119),
    state 0x0, is_hint 0, same_screen YES

ButtonPress event, serial 36, synthetic NO, window 0x2200001,
    root 0xfc, subw 0x0, time 207508, (109,69), root:(783,119),
    state 0x0, button 31, same_screen YES

ButtonRelease event, serial 36, synthetic NO, window 0x2200001,
    root 0xfc, subw 0x0, time 207508, (109,69), root:(783,119),
    state 0x0, button 31, same_screen YES

MotionNotify event, serial 36, synthetic NO, window 0x2200001,
    root 0xfc, subw 0x0, time 208788, (109,69), root:(783,119),
    state 0x0, is_hint 0, same_screen YES

ButtonPress event, serial 36, synthetic NO, window 0x2200001,
    root 0xfc, subw 0x0, time 208788, (109,69), root:(783,119),
    state 0x0, button 32, same_screen YES

ButtonRelease event, serial 36, synthetic NO, window 0x2200001,
    root 0xfc, subw 0x0, time 208788, (109,69), root:(783,119),
    state 0x0, button 32, same_screen YES

MotionNotify event, serial 36, synthetic NO, window 0x2200001,
    root 0xfc, subw 0x0, time 209964, (109,69), root:(783,119),
    state 0x0, is_hint 0, same_screen YES

ButtonPress event, serial 36, synthetic NO, window 0x2200001,
    root 0xfc, subw 0x0, time 209964, (109,69), root:(783,119),
    state 0x0, button 31, same_screen YES

ButtonRelease event, serial 36, synthetic NO, window 0x2200001,
    root 0xfc, subw 0x0, time 209964, (109,69), root:(783,119),
    state 0x0, button 31, same_screen YES

MotionNotify event, serial 36, synthetic NO, window 0x2200001,
    root 0xfc, subw 0x0, time 211052, (109,69), root:(783,119),
    state 0x0, is_hint 0, same_screen YES

ButtonPress event, serial 36, synthetic NO, window 0x2200001,
    root 0xfc, subw 0x0, time 211052, (109,69), root:(783,119),
    state 0x0, button 30, same_screen YES

ButtonRelease event, serial 36, synthetic NO, window 0x2200001,
    root 0xfc, subw 0x0, time 211052, (109,69), root:(783,119),
    state 0x0, button 30, same_screen YES
```

----------


## haydster7

Hi,
I have an hp tc4400 tablet PC running ubuntu 11.10. No matter what I do in terms of keylogging there is absolutely no way that I can get the tablet to recognise the HP Quick Launch buttons. I've been trying for about 2 months now using 10.04 and now 11.10. Obviously like the scroll rocker there was nothing in xev, but unlike the rocker the quick launch buttons don't even show up in dmesg.

If anyone has any ideas, please let me know.
Thanks.

----------


## Favux

Hi haydster7,

Welcome to Ubuntu forums!

I just helped a HP Elitebook 2670p tablet PC get his rocker/thumb switch/jog dial working on the Mint forums:  http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopi...tablet#p551055  Looks like we duplicated work done on this thread.  We used:


```
setkeycodes e006 104
setkeycodes e007 109
```

in rc.local to activate Prior (PageUp) and Next (PageDown).

I have stuff on figuring out the bezel buttons in the Rotation HOW TO.  Mostly in appendix 2. With some things in Implementing a Script and Miscellaneous Notes (which has links to more including the latest from tipp98).

Are the HP Quick Launch buttons you are talking about bezel buttons?

Let me know where you are at in getting any scan or key codes and if you have any questions.

I do remember someone submitting code to the Linux Wacom Project to enable the TC1100(?) buttons a while ago (about a year?).  I might be able to find that if it seems like it might help.

----------


## haydster7

Thanks for the tip on the rocker,
It took me about a month to do that too, but I found the same advise on a blog.

Yes the Quick Launch buttons are the bezel buttons. They are on the bottom of the screen of the hp tc4400 tablet pc laptop on the right hand side (this is when in laptop mode looking at the screen). There are 3 buttons, a box with an "e" in it and a pen touching the e, on XP this by default brings up the tablet input (handwriting, keyboard etc.) equivalent of OnBoard in ubuntu. the next button looks like a recycle sign with 2 arrows which is supposed to rotate the screen (I have a script which does that but the button would be useful). The last button is a "Q" but I've forgotten what it did in windows, I think it may have been a tablet tour or something.

I have used xev, showkey -s, showkey -k, dmesg and it doesn't show up in any of them (although dmesg is very long so I'm not sure what to look for, but the rocker was easily identifiable near the bottom of the dmesg result). It's as if it just isn't getting a signal from the buttons.

Thanks

----------


## Favux

Try grepping demsg for _unknown_, _setkey_, _atkbd_, and _serio0_ (or maybe _atkbd serio0_).  And notice robbyb413 found the jog dial scan codes in the kern.log.

It could be the Q key is one of the buttons (BTN) that tipp98 talks about that needs the "EC to be programmed to enable the calling of method _Q16".  Hopefully he'll figure out the needed code for that.  Although what we call the Q bezel button on the TX2000 and TX2500 works as appendix 2 shows.  It was just assigned a udev key mapping that did nothing and needed to be reassigned.  So those of us with those models have gone 3-4 releases thinking we were down to 1 out of 4 bezel buttons when all along it was because some developer changed the udev key map.  Irritating.

----------


## haydster7

Thanks for your quick reply,
 I have tried dmesg | grep _unknown_, _setkey_, _atkbd_, _serio0_ and_ atkbd serio0_ (atkbd serio0 said "grep: serio0: No such file or directory"). For all of them there was no output. I pressed enter and the next terminal line came up ready for the next command. One interesting point I thought would be worth mentioning is that when I tried to press up in terminal as in to get the most recent command while using dmesg, it didn't do anything if the pen was on the Q button at the same time, but that is not longer happening so obviously it is being recognised to some degree.

I've read through the appendix and as far as I can tell in that case the bezel buttons were showing keycodes when pressed in nearly all commands ie. xev, dmesg even in the case where the udev key mapping was wrongly assigned. I am getting absolutely no response in xev when I press the button or in any GUI key capture software eg. xbindkey-config. The *Thinkpad X201t* script "*setX201tKeys.sh*" by linuxd00 looks like what I would need if I knew the keycodes eg. 0x67.

I wasn't sure what you meant by "It could be the Q key is one of the buttons (BTN) that tipp98 talks  about that needs the "EC to be programmed to enable the calling of  method _Q16"

Thanks

----------


## Favux

The quote is from the Miscellaneous Notes link to the post by tipp98 about 3 weeks ago.  Like Red_Lion he suspects some of the bezel buttons are not reporting because the code to call the right "method" of reading the BIOS response to the button being pressed has not been written.  He thinks it should be in the hp-wmi.c or possibly the code needs to be in the DSDT.  He thinks it is probably the hp-wmi.c and he thinks he's figured out what method should be used.  So presumably he's testing code to finally get a response (read the BIOS response) from the HP bezel buttons that have always been "dead" in Linux.  From what he says he has technical spec.s on the motherboard no one else has had, that I know about.  And more importantly knows what they mean.

----------

